# No motivation in life, failing college?



## pens001 (Mar 19, 2014)

This is my second year and fourth semester at college.. I failed five courses my first year, but appealed and they let me back in. This year, I failed one course my first semester, but I am dropping to rock bottom again and I am failing all my courses this semester. 

I have not been to classes for two weeks now.. I just stay in bed all day and hate myself. Every night I tell myself that the next day I will wake up early and go to all my classes then when morning comes I wake up, think about all the reasons I hate my life and I go back to sleep. My unit mates (apartment style dormitory) clearly look down on me, as both of them are very hard-working and driven. I have no idea what I want from life or anything, and everyday I jus t dwell over events that happened in the past that makes me very depressed. 

Everyone in my family is very highly educated and accomplished, so I am basically the failure of the family. Although attending college is a must in my family, my mom has finally accepted that it may not be the best idea for me to be at college at the moment - she suggested I go travel the world, work abroad, or find a job and try out some new things. I appreciate that she is trying to be understanding but all those things honestly do not appeal to me anymore. I also had a job until a few weeks ago, where I lost my temper at work and quit. I honestly feel so apathetic yet depressed.. I've felt like this for almost seven years now and I just hate it so much... I don't know how I became sucha failure and I honestly don't know what to do with myself. I've seen counsellors, doctors, taken anti-depressants... Nothing really helps. I just feel so hopeless... What can I do??


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

I can relate. I can't bring myself to do anything for myself.


----------



## skys (Mar 14, 2014)

I can relate too, I think I dwell on the past way too much which isn't healthy for me at all. Time can only move forward, but there are so many times when I wish I was a kid again. 

When I go to sleep I think to myself "Ok tomorrow I will do work..." but then I never get around to doing it.


----------



## pens001 (Mar 19, 2014)

skys said:


> I can relate too, I think I dwell on the past way too much which isn't healthy for me at all. Time can only move forward, but there are so many times when I wish I was a kid again.
> 
> When I go to sleep I think to myself "Ok tomorrow I will do work..." but then I never get around to doing it.


Same.. I can't ever forget the past. I am angry over stuff that happened months/years ago..


----------



## klimtiseverything (Mar 19, 2014)

ugh i relate to this so hard. i just barely avoided getting kicked out last semester, and now my gpa is at a 1.7. i spoke to my advisor and she said i could come back from it to a 2.0 because i've gotten good grades in the past but it's like i can't bring myself to do my work. i'm so overwhelmed. i have ten projects to do, including an essay that was due on _monday_ that i'm still not finished. (my prof for that class really hates me and i can understand why.)

i honestly don't know what to do about school anymore. there's a lot of pressure on me to do well because i'm the first person in my family to go to university the "normal way" (as in, graduate high school, apply to university, and go the following fall; the rest of my family have gpas and either don't have degrees or did part-time studies because they were already working). everybody will be disappointed if i fail out, or if i have to withdraw for a year. and everybody in my community will know. it's hard to explain but everybody knows everybody and a lot of focus is on my family specifically.

i have depression on top of anxiety. some days i can't get out of bed either. one of my professors suggested i go and register my anxiety as a disability with student services, and my intake appointment is tomorrow, but i'll feel pathetic if they turn me away and i feel like my anxiety shouldn't be given equal treatment to someone with an actual disability. but i don't know, that's probably the self-deprecation talking.

you're not alone, at least. i would love to take a year off if people wouldn't talk and if i could get my funding back afterwards. i don't know what to do anymore at all hahaaaaa wow.


----------



## klimtiseverything (Mar 19, 2014)

(*make that geds. can you not edit posts here?)


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

You are really well motivated by your parents so use your parents skills and try to go ahead , don't feel that your not motivated by someone, basically failure is the first step of success . 

As we know that failure shows us the mistaken done by our-self. 

Choose your interesting field to make your career


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

I can relate.. I'm just ****ing up this semester so badly. Force yourself. Literally. Just force yourself to do something. Go for a walk, eat an apple. You have to start somewhere. And then the next day - force yourself to go to a class. Seriously, when motivation fails you can either give up or you can MAKE yourself do something. I know it's really really really really really hard, but you can do it


----------



## mellowyellow321 (Mar 18, 2014)

It is perfectly fine to "***** up" in college. That is what college/university is for. I also made many mistakes in college, but I learned from them. 

It is ok to have no clue wtf you want to be. It is ok to be uncertain with respect to your major. Again, these feelings of self-doubt and insecurity are normal given your age bracket and the types of stress you are exposed to. However, it is not ok to completely risk your college career due to successive semesters of bad performance: if you need to take a voluntary leave of absence, then do so.

Just try not to get kicked out. So, you failed a class here and there...who cares...its normal, which is why retake procedures exist. Retake that b*tch. But learn from the mistakes and try not to replicate them. 

If you are close to people that are bad influences, then put some space and time between you and them. If you need to work on time-management, then make it a goal. These challenges can all be overcome. College is not about just learning inside a classroom, but learning beyond the classroom as well.


----------



## Shorty224 (Mar 24, 2014)

I can relate so much! Especially when it's dark outside and it's cold and if I didn't get to sleep on time because my thoughts were keeping me awake.

Hmmm energy drinks and coffee as soon as I wake up help me get out of bad. It's a bad habit to get into, I know.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I can relate to this so much.
I am in my last year right now, haven't been in to classes for a couple of weeks, got a presentation assessment next week I haven't started yet, 2 assignments and 1 exam until the end of the line...

I have to move out of my rented flat this weekend back to my parents house, which will be depressing, I can't imagine myself getting a job after it all anyway because of SA and my personality so losing pretty much all motivation.

Seeing other people in my classes bragging about getting their grants or sponsored contracts to go on to train as solicitors and barristers, and I'm just like, I'll be lucky if McDonalds employ me.


----------



## jubby (Nov 16, 2011)

It seems like the "necessity" of college is stressing you out because your family went through college. It might help to evaluate why you personally chose to go to college to find some motivation to stand back up. It's not all about getting a degree. Many people are successful without a degree. Instead of spending so much time in school because you "have" to, I'd take your mom's advice to take a break from school and take that time to try new things.


----------



## bitemytongue (Mar 26, 2014)

I can relate, yet I'm not even at college yet. I'm in my final year of school and my teachers have been reminding me that there is no chance of me going to college unless I start going to classes again, but I just have no motivation and want to stay in bed all day feeling bad for myself. I never used to be like this, the thought of skipping school used to make me sick, now I just don't want to be there. Know you're not alone.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I know the feeling

I've flunked several classes over the past 3 semesters. I never have the motivation to do the work. I was good with all this in high school but in college i'm doing so horribly.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide (Feb 23, 2014)

I was the same through first and second years of uni but now i'm in my third year i've gotten better. My advice to you would be that even if you don't go to classes aren't there other ways to keep up with the work? I assume there's somewhere online the work gets posted. Just try and not fall too far behind. University costs a lot of money. That's one of the things that motivated me to try harder haha. And try and enjoy the work- pretend you're doing it because you want to not because you have to... And believe me, when you do well it's so worth it. After failing so much in the first and second years but then actually achieving awesome grades this year has felt amazing and so worth that little bit of extra effort. Just please try and motivate yourself, these times are important. And if you truly can't then take a break and come back to it when you're prepared to work hard. I also sometimes think about all the children in these third world countries who would kill to have a university education and try and appreciate how lucky I am to have these opportunities. Everyone on my course is jabbering on about postgraduate schemes and stuff now but tbh my mind is entirely focused on just getting a decent degree, i'll think about the other stuff afterwards lol.


----------



## pens001 (Mar 19, 2014)

klimtiseverything said:


> ugh i relate to this so hard. i just barely avoided getting kicked out last semester, and now my gpa is at a 1.7. i spoke to my advisor and she said i could come back from it to a 2.0 because i've gotten good grades in the past but it's like i can't bring myself to do my work. i'm so overwhelmed. i have ten projects to do, including an essay that was due on _monday_ that i'm still not finished. (my prof for that class really hates me and i can understand why.)
> 
> i honestly don't know what to do about school anymore. there's a lot of pressure on me to do well because i'm the first person in my family to go to university the "normal way" (as in, graduate high school, apply to university, and go the following fall; the rest of my family have gpas and either don't have degrees or did part-time studies because they were already working). everybody will be disappointed if i fail out, or if i have to withdraw for a year. and everybody in my community will know. it's hard to explain but everybody knows everybody and a lot of focus is on my family specifically.
> 
> ...


How did registering it go?! I actually talked about my depression in my appeal letter and it got me back in. Too bad I fked up again though :/ Congrats on being the first person to get into college the normal way! I want to give you good advice, but I mean I feel the same way as you haha. All I can say is good luck.. It's hard definitely, but try to stay hopeful and do the best you cann


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

I can relate, I've been seriously low on motivation in my classes lately, especially the ones that are pretty much useless in my eyes. Memorizing dates, names, and writing 12 page papers just isn't my thing. Luckily I made the choice of changing my major to something I'm actually passionate about - Art.


----------

